# لماذا يشيب الشعر



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*لماذا يشيب الشعر​*
*الشعر مادة معقدة جداً ، ولم تظهر الدراسات والأبحاث بنيته وتركيبه إلا مؤخراً . فهو يتكون من ألياف مركبة من البروتينيات التي تسمى الكراتين ( Keratins ) ويعتمد لون الشعر على صبغة تسمى الميلانين التي يتم إنتاجها في خلايا خاصة تسمى ميلانوسايتس .

ويبدأ الشعر بفقدان لونه حين يخمد نشاط الميلانوسايتس عند التقدم في العمر أو فقدان قدرة خلايا الميلانوسايتس الطبيعية نتيجة صدمة أو ضغط نفسي أو عصبي ويوجد كثير من الوثائق التي تؤكد أن بعض الأشخاص فقدوا لون شعرهم بين ليلة وضحاها .​*


----------



## vetaa (26 يوليو 2008)

طيب يا دونا
ان شاء الله محدش فينا يكبر بقى
هههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر على المعلومة


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يشيب الشعر*

موضوع جميل يا دونتى

بس بجد مبقاش شرط انه يشيب مع  التقدم بالعمر

انا اعرف ناس من 18 سنه وعندهم شعر ابيض 

ميرسى يا دونتى​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## totty (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يشيب الشعر*

_دول غالبا بيبقى وراثه يا كاندى اللى شعرهم بيبقى ابيض وهما صغيرين

ميرسى يا دونا على المعلومه دى_​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يشيب الشعر*

شكرا دونتى حبيبتى على الموضوع
ربنا مايشيبلكيش شعر ابدا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ارووجة (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يشيب الشعر*

ميرسي عالموصوع الجميل ياقمر ^_^


----------



## nisma (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يشيب الشعر*

وانا اعرف برضو ناس عندهم 70سنة ولا شعرة بيضة فيهم يعنى الشعر الابيض مش مرتبط بالسن ابدا


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا  على المعلومة

بس يا ريت اتكون  اسامي محتويات الشعرة  سهلة

هههههه

شكرا جزيلا

تقبلي مروري​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

vetaa قال:


> طيب يا دونا
> ان شاء الله محدش فينا يكبر بقى
> هههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر على المعلومة





> ان شاء الله محدش فينا يكبر بقى


*يا رب ياختى يا رب ههههههههه
ميرررسى ليكى انتى يا قمرررى على مرورك الجميل ( وبررررررررضه حسابك معايا أما أطولك :t30​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا يشيب الشعر*



> candy shop قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع جميل يا دونتى
> ...


*فعلاً عندك حق يا كاندووو ... ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

> مسيحي و أفتخر قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا عالموضوع


*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك 
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا يشيب الشعر*



> totty قال:
> 
> 
> > _دول غالبا بيبقى وراثه يا كاندى اللى شعرهم بيبقى ابيض وهما صغيرين
> ...


*ميررررسى يا توته على مرورك  الجميل وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا يشيب الشعر*



> nonogirl89 قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا دونتى حبيبتى على الموضوع
> ...


*مستحييييييييييييييييل ده يحصل هههههههههه
ميرررسى يا نونتى على مرورك العسل وربنا معاكى.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا يشيب الشعر*



> ارووجة قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسي عالموصوع الجميل ياقمر ^_^


*ميرررسى يا أرووجتى على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى  .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا يشيب الشعر*



> nisma قال:
> 
> 
> > وانا اعرف برضو ناس عندهم 70سنة ولا شعرة بيضة فيهم يعنى الشعر الابيض مش مرتبط بالسن ابدا


*يا بختهم يا نسيم ههههههههه
ميرررسى  لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

> amjad-ri قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا  على المعلومة
> ...


*المره الجايه بقى يا أمجد تبقى أسهل هههههههه
ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا معاك​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا دونا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا دونا ​
ميررررسى على المعلومات​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## Tota Christ (7 أغسطس 2009)

مررررررررررررررسى جدا على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا دونا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرررسى يا كليموو على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا دونا ​
> ميررررسى على المعلومات​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​​



*نورت الموضوع يا كوكو
ميرررسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2009)

tota christ قال:


> مررررررررررررررسى جدا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​



*الف شكر على المشاركه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا عالموضوع 
انا بعرف ناس بعدن شباب وفي شعر شايب براسهن


----------



## SALVATION (10 نوفمبر 2009)

_معلومات جديده دونا وجميلة بس اننا نبعد عن الضغوط النفسية وما شبه صعب _
_فا خليه يبيض_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع المفيد جدا

الرب معاكم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> شكرا عالموضوع
> انا بعرف ناس بعدن شباب وفي شعر شايب براسهن



*ممكن يكون عامل وراثى يا رنون 
ميرررسى يا قمررر على المشاركه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _معلومات جديده دونا وجميلة بس اننا نبعد عن الضغوط النفسية وما شبه صعب _
> _فا خليه يبيض_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



*عندك حق يا تونى وهو فى ايه دلوقتى ميشيبش الشعر بدرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع المفيد جدا
> 
> الرب معاكم​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (29 يناير 2010)

مرسى دونا على المعلومات 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (30 يناير 2010)

بس انا شعرى بيشيب  بس عادى ولا يفرق معايا ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة

لما نكبر هيبقى شكلنا رائع

شكرا دونا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى دونا على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> بس انا شعرى بيشيب  بس عادى ولا يفرق معايا ههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههه احسن برضه كبرى دماغك 
ميرررسى يا قمررر عى مرورك الجميل :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> معلومات قيمة
> 
> لما نكبر هيبقى شكلنا رائع
> 
> ...








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Mason (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا قمر على المعلومة 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> شكرا يا قمر على المعلومة
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## ريما 14 (5 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل 

تحياتي اختي الكريمة


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرن دونا 
معلومات مفيده 
وموضوع راع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*معلومه مفيده يادونا
شكرا ليكى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> تحياتي اختي الكريمة



*اشكرك اختى الغاليه :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرن دونا
> معلومات مفيده
> وموضوع راع
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرررسى لارق نيتا :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *معلومه مفيده يادونا
> شكرا ليكى
> *​



*ميرررسى يا مينا على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2010)

*ااه يا لهوى لما نكبر لسة هنعد نصبغ بقى*
*طب وعلى ايه لما الواحد يكبر اول ما يلاقى شعره ابيض يصبغه كله ابيض ويمشى بيه كدى وتبقى موضة 30:*
*او يكونوا طلعوا حقن بمادة الميلانين بس تكون غير مؤثرة سلبياً على الجسم وخلاص هههههههههه*
*شكرا يا عسل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ااه يا لهوى لما نكبر لسة هنعد نصبغ بقى*
> *طب وعلى ايه لما الواحد يكبر اول ما يلاقى شعره ابيض يصبغه كله ابيض ويمشى بيه كدى وتبقى موضة 30:*
> *او يكونوا طلعوا حقن بمادة الميلانين بس تكون غير مؤثرة سلبياً على الجسم وخلاص هههههههههه*
> *شكرا يا عسل*



*هههههههه حلول عمليه اهى يعنى مع جيلى مفيش مشكله :999:
نورتى يا غاليه *


----------



## raffy (21 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد وشيق شكرا ليكى دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

raffy قال:


> موضوع مفيد وشيق شكرا ليكى دونا


----------

